# Glühende Augen in After Effects



## blackice62 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich möcht das so ähnlich haben wie in dem Video: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iC rnW_Nw5WA&hl=de
 spuckt nur Englische tuts aus.
Wenn man nen plug-in bracht sagt bitte welches vieleicht hab ich das...
Und bitte nicht  in Englisch wenn das geht (ich bin ne nite in englisch).
Danke schonmal im vorraus.

EDIT:
also chmee punkt 1 und 2 hab ich gemacht nur möcht ich das es richtig leuchtet und nicht nur ein flack im auge ist


----------



## chmee (15. Februar 2009)

Eigentlich ist es ganz einfach - das heisst, einfach, wenn man die Basics von AE versteht.

1. Mit dem Tracker die Augenposition markieren und verfolgen lassen
2. Masken für die Augen erstellen, die Positionsdaten des Trackers aus 1. zur Bewegung nutzen
3. Weiße Flächen als Ebenen erstellen und die Masken aus 2. darauf anwenden
4. Transparenz und Überlagerungsmodus von 3. ändern, damit es schick aussieht

Das erstmal in aller Kürze, der schwierigste Teil ist wohl 1. und 2.
Ich würde gerne mehr erklären, aber das ist schon ein ganzes Tutorial, für Welches ich gerade nicht so viel Zeit habe.. Ich schau mal.

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (15. Februar 2009)

Bei Lutz Diekmann findest du Tutorials auf Deutsch. Zwar glaube ich nicht dass er eines hat in dem AUgen getrackt werden aber tracker oder tracken an sich erklärt er sicher irgendwo....

enjoy


----------

